# Reading > Who Said That? >  Question About a Quote From Posession

## moflo

I am trying to find the author and text of a poem quoted in A.S. Byatt's Posession....it is at the very beginning of the book, before the actual book even starts, it follows a quote from Hawthorne and I believe it is part of a poem by either Burns or Browning. I don't have my copy of the book here with me or I would have easy access to it, and I've tried everything I can think of to look it up online. If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## Logos

Amazon(.com) has that handy "See Inside" feature  :Smile: 

You might find a copy with preview of the intro pages. It might be a Christina Rossetti poem?

----------


## Logos

Or it might be from Elizabeth Barrett Browning's Aurora Leigh?

----------


## wessexgirl

Hi. I'm reading _Possession_ at the moment, and the poetry at the beginning after the Hawthorne is Brownings. I thought Byatt had written a lot of the poetry herself, and that that was one of hers, but I've just checked it, and it's Browning. The poem is 'Mr Sludge, "the Medium"'.


Edit: I've just noticed the date, so you've probably checked by now...whoops.

----------

